# Review & Video: SONAX Brilliant Shine Detailer



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I posted this over on the U.S. forums, and I know a lot of you are big fans of Sonax BSD so I thought I'd share it with you. I'm here in the U.S., so the bottle design and directions might be slightly different than what you'll see. I know Sonax has BSD offered under their XTREME line in Europe, but we unfortunately have such a limited assortment of their products here that they don't appear to have it listed under that product line.

Here's my video review on YouTube: 













Price: $16.99 (USD)
Size: 750ml
Scent: Coconut

Directions:










Prep: The surface was prepped using Meguiar's M205, followed up with an IPA wipedown. For the video, I allowed BSD to cure for 24 hours before wetting.

Review: Sonax advertises this product as a spray detailer that you can use when the car is slightly soiled, giving you an opportunity to safely wipe it down without marring the paint. But in my experience I prefer to use it more as a spray sealant when the car is already clean. This product works incredible without any base layer product underneath of it. But you can also use it as a weekly/biweekly topper for your base layer LSP, or use it as a drying aid when the car is wet. The hydrophobic behavior is one of the best I've ever seen on paint. And this behavior is also durable, it's not something that's going to be quickly altered after the first wash or by extended rinsing.










The tradeoff with this amazing water behavior is the lack of the super slick feeling of the paint that you'll get with other spray detailers/waxes/sealants. It's certainly still a smooth surface, but you will definitely notice where this product has been applied by it's unique feeling on the paint. This might be a deal breaker for some, but it's not something that bothers me as much.

Another thing I noticed was just how cleanly BSD flashes off of the paint when spreading with a microfiber towel. Using a light source above, I can see no residual oils left behind that require multiple microfiber towels for removal. So if you're short on time, BSD is a great product to use quickly that should not give you any problems with streaking. I also tested it in 90°F Florida weather in the sun on metallic black paint and had no issues, although Sonax does not recommend it for this use. This is also safe to apply to the trim.

The product seems to be slightly thicker than others. If you lightly pull the trigger it will come out in more of a stream pattern, and pulling the trigger quickly will spread it across the panel better. Don't expect to see a super fine mist. The shine and gloss is excellent as well. I'm not usually one to be able to tell the minor differences in gloss levels between products, but I have no problem with how it makes the paint look viewing the car in the sun. And the coconut scent is absolutely heavenly, one of the best scented products I've used.

Here in the U.S. we tend to have specific definitions to differentiate between spray detailers and spray waxes/sealants. Sonax BSD seems to combine all of those uses into one product. But don't mistake this for a mere spray detailer. I would consider this a spray sealant leaving you with water beading behavior that is on serious steroids. As I said in the video, Sonax has a product overseas called Turbo LackSchutz (Turbo Paint Protection) that is supposed to give you that super slick feeling on the paint while maintaining a high surface tension (more of a spray detailer product). I feel that Brilliant Shine Detailer would be better marketed in the U.S. with the name Turbo Paint Protection because that's what I'm seeing out of this product, excellent protection and beading in a turbo fast spray application process, but that's just my opinion. Many have compared BSD to Polymer Net Shield in a spray sealant form. It seems that Sonax has designed BSD to be that perfect complement to boost the behavior of Polymer Net Shield to extend its life. Certainly a great duo of products, but BSD is a spray sealant that deserves recognition outside of a mere topper during weekly washes. Many have reported that this is also great at self cleaning, being able to shed a lot of grime from the paint with just rinsing.

I also do not see this as a product that requires a strict cure period. As soon as I apply it to the paint I can immediately rinse it and notice that amazing water behavior. I have not tested long-term durability at this point. The longest I've had it on the test car was two weeks under intense Florida heat and almost daily rainstorms, and the beading was still outstanding. I'm constantly cycling products for short-term testing, but I plan to also try long-term testing in the future.

Definitely one of my favorite products, if you're a fan of incredible water beading then Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer is a must buy! And with 750ml at $17, this is very competitively priced in the market.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah great stuff got 5ltrs there aerosols sprays are even better beading and sheeting


----------



## Jev (May 15, 2013)

I've been using it for few months also very impressed great durability too! Great for clients car during maintaince details. 

What is the camera you are using please I'm am currently searching for something of that standard the quality and focus adjustment is perfect! Many thanks


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Jev said:


> I've been using it for few months also very impressed great durability too! Great for clients car during maintaince details.
> 
> What is the camera you are using please I'm am currently searching for something of that standard the quality and focus adjustment is perfect! Many thanks


I borrowed a Canon EOS Rebel T3i to take the pictures, but I haven't used it for the videos, I run my iPhone 5s for that. I definitely need to find something with faster auto-focus for the videos.

I'm also interested in hearing anyone's thoughts about Sonax Turbo LackSchutz (Paint Protection). I haven't heard much about this product at all and I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing to try and have it offered here in the U.S. Thanks guys.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I love Sonax BSD, but I've noticed that the application process can be anywhere between effortless and a pain in the a** depending on what LSP you have underneath. For example, Sonax BSD over Sonax Protect & Shine I found to be an experience I don't want to have again. The finish came out so streaky that I had to give the whole car an ONR wipedown to get it looking good again. However, BSD over Vics red or Menzerna Powerlock is really pleasant to use.

During summer, I tend to skip quick detailers almost entirely. During winter is a different story though. Sonax BSD is my favorite winer protection because how quick and easy it is to use. I've had BSD still bead nicely on the hood and roof after 2 months of winter abuse here Sweden.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Great review there. I have used the Turbo Detailer (LackSchutz) and found it very impressive as well. The water behaviour is not quite as good as BSD but it goes on easier and feels slicker. Personally though I would normally pick up my bottle of BSD first.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Great review there. I have used the Turbo Detailer (LackSchutz) and found it very impressive as well. The water behaviour is not quite as good as BSD but it goes on easier and feels slicker. Personally though I would normally pick up my bottle of BSD first.


For me, for ease of use it's BSD in winter months and turbo detailer for summer..


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just ordered two bottles of this stuff haha


----------

